# Insulated rail Joiners



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Since I will be insulating many track sections on my layout to get the most out of the DCC system, I will be needing many Insulated rail Joiners.
The prices are unbelievable! LGB about $2.00, PIKO about $1.20 apiece plus shipping.
Sop I decided to make my own. Hope they work.










TOM


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm curious why you need insulated joiners with DCC? Isn't the whole point of DCC that full voltage is run through the track at all times? 

(I understand reversing loops is an exception.)


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted By BigRedOne on 29 Dec 2013 03:10 PM 
I'm curious why you need insulated joiners with DCC? Isn't the whole point of DCC that full voltage is run through the track at all times? 

(I understand reversing loops is an exception.) 
Hello BigRedOne,

I am running an ECoS command station the allows track section input including recognition of the locomotive if you also use an ECoSDetector.










This will be helpful, especially in the shadow station.










TOM


----------

